# Some newbie questions



## Amtrak Newbie (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys I am not from the USA so please forgive my ignorance on these questions. I am looking to westcoast-eastcoast on Amtrak

1) If I buy a sleeperette now, is it possible for another passenger to later upgrade in to my sleeper room in the 2nd bed and recieve meals? i.e they can give me half the cost of the upgrade in cash.

2) Are trains social? Are there people willing to have a chat?

3) Do the Amtrak trains have wi-fi internet access?

thanks in advance


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 2, 2009)

Amtrak Newbie said:


> Hi guys I am not from the USA so please forgive my ignorance on these questions. I am looking to westcoast-eastcoast on Amtrak
> 1) If I buy a sleeperette now, is it possible for another passenger to later upgrade in to my sleeper room in the 2nd bed and recieve meals? i.e they can give me half the cost of the upgrade in cash.
> 
> 2) Are trains social? Are there people willing to have a chat?
> ...


no one else gets your room if you want to add another person to your sleeper say a friend or family member after you have booked you have to call customer service and speak with a agent. the 2nd person will get meals also. yes trains are social. go the lounge car if there is one. no there is no wi-fi on board via rail in canada has it but amtrak does not.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2009)

Amtrak Newbie said:


> Hi guys I am not from the USA so please forgive my ignorance on these questions. I am looking to westcoast-eastcoast on Amtrak


An early welcome to the US! 

Depending on where you are looking to start from, there are 4 westbound-eastbound routes:


the Sunset Limited from Los Angeles to Chicago & New Orleans (the train divides enroute)

the Southwest Chief from Los Angeles to Chicago (via a different route)

the California Zephyr from Emeryville (San Francisco area) to Chicago

the Empire Builder from both Portland and Seattle to Chicagoo (the trains combine enroute)




> 1) If I buy a sleeperette now, is it possible for another passenger to later upgrade in to my sleeper room in the 2nd bed and recieve meals? i.e they can give me half the cost of the upgrade in cash.


Unless you agree with someone to share the roomette or bedroom (either in advance or if you meet someone who wants to share the room and split the cost), no. The room is your room alone, and is the same cost no matter if there is 1 or 2 people.



> 2) Are trains social? Are there people willing to have a chat?


I find them to be quite social - unlike planes. But like anywhere, you will find unsocial people too.



> 3) Do the Amtrak trains have wi-fi internet access?


Unfortunantely, no.


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 2, 2009)

The information given is accurate but I would just like to elaborate upon it a little soley for Newbie's benefit. I'm using a different font color to make it easier to identify my comments.



the_traveler said:


> Amtrak Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I am not from the USA so please forgive my ignorance on these questions. I am looking to westcoast-eastcoast on Amtrak
> ...


----------



## Amtrak Newbie (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick responses guys

I have one more question:

On the "Southwest Chief" are any station stops long enough to explore the city its stopping in? Wikipedia says Alberquerque has a 1 hour stop, in reality with getting on/off, the train may be late etc how long do you have? Are the Vegas and Flagstaff stops enough to explore vegas or the grand canyon? I guess not but just checking


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 2, 2009)

Amtrak Newbie said:


> Thanks for all the quick responses guys
> I have one more question:
> 
> On the "Southwest Chief" are any station stops long enough to explore the city its stopping in? Wikipedia says Alberquerque has a 1 hour stop, in reality with getting on/off, the train may be late etc how long do you have? Are the Vegas and Flagstaff stops enough to explore vegas or the grand canyon? I guess not but just checking


there is no vegas stop on the train itself. its a connection via a bus. abq is long enough if its on time but don't go far. check with a conductor on the time limit. you will not have enough time to explore the grand canyon unless as that is also a connection and you need to book either a vegas or canyon stop. the train itself does not go there.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2009)

Amtrak Newbie said:


> On the "Southwest Chief" are any station stops long enough to explore the city its stopping in? Wikipedia says Alberquerque has a 1 hour stop, in reality with getting on/off, the train may be late etc how long do you have? Are the Vegas and Flagstaff stops enough to explore vegas or the grand canyon? I guess not but just checking


The stop at Alberquerque is *scheduled* for that long, but if the train is late, that long stop may in fact turn out to be something like 15 or 20 minutes. Likewise, if the train is running early, it may be longer. The Grand Canyon is about 90 minutes away from the Flagstaff station.

The stop on the Southwest Chief for Las Vegas is for Las Vegas, *New Mexico*. I believe you are referring to Las Vegas, *Nevada* - with the casinos and shows! No offense to those from that area, but Las Vegas, *New Mexico* is a nothing small town.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 2, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Amtrak Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > On the "Southwest Chief" are any station stops long enough to explore the city its stopping in? Wikipedia says Alberquerque has a 1 hour stop, in reality with getting on/off, the train may be late etc how long do you have? Are the Vegas and Flagstaff stops enough to explore vegas or the grand canyon? I guess not but just checking
> ...


Where's "Bugzy" when we need him? B)


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Where's "Bugzy" when we need him? B)


If you want to get rid of me just "ride me out of town *on the rails*"! :lol: (And I'll gladly go - no questions asked!  )


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 2, 2009)

If you get a chance on the SWC, check out the La Posada Hotel in Winslow AZ. Its an old Harvey House. And "Winslow AZ" is mentioned in an Eagles song.


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 2, 2009)

Like previously said you may not have enough time to wander from the Alberquerque Station, however they usually have several flea market type tables setup on the platform where locals sell Indian and other type goods and souveniors. You should have enough time to check that out.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aloha

Also an AU member, roxane1640, drive a taxi out of the ABQ station send A PM to her n when you will be there she may have some suggestions.


----------



## julieandrews (Feb 3, 2009)

I can vouch that the trains are very sociable!! I'm from the UK and took my first Amtrak trip last year, every single evening I found someone to hang out with in the observation car and every meal time bar one I sat with an interesting bunch of people. I even found some romance on the train! You can't ask for better than that


----------



## Ryan (Feb 3, 2009)

RailFanLNK said:


> If you get a chance on the SWC, check out the La Posada Hotel in Winslow AZ. Its an old Harvey House. And "Winslow AZ" is mentioned in an Eagles song.


Too bad the vehicle in question was a flat bed Ford!


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 3, 2009)

julieandrews said:


> I even found some romance on the train! You can't ask for better than that


:wub: _"The Hills were Alive with the Sound of Music"_ :wub:

Sorry! I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Amtrak newbie (Feb 4, 2009)

The reason I ask about Alberquerque is because of the Simpsons episode where the Springfield Isotopes were going to be moved to Alberq. and at the end it shows the Mayor at his window saying "For I am the mayor of alberquerque'

that is my funniest simpsons moment ever...do you think I can visit the Mayor in 30 minutes?


----------



## ScottC4746 (Feb 4, 2009)

Amtrak newbie said:


> The reason I ask about Alberquerque is because of the Simpsons episode where the Springfield Isotopes were going to be moved to Alberq. and at the end it shows the Mayor at his window saying "For I am the mayor of alberquerque'
> that is my funniest simpsons moment ever...do you think I can visit the Mayor in 30 minutes?


I think the chances of you getting to meet the Mayor of Albq. would be the same as my chances of meeting the Lord High Mayor of London, nil. :lol:


----------



## julieandrews (Feb 4, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Amtrak newbie said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I ask about Alberquerque is because of the Simpsons episode where the Springfield Isotopes were going to be moved to Alberq. and at the end it shows the Mayor at his window saying "For I am the mayor of alberquerque'
> ...


Chances of that are actually quite high! Mayor of London lives in my area, I saw him down the local supermarket last week being accosted by little old ladies who were demanding that he check out some grievance of their and phone them back pronto. Mayor of London is actually a very accessible person!! So maybe it's an omen that Guest will get his wish afterall


----------



## zoltan (Feb 4, 2009)

julieandrews said:


> I can vouch that the trains are very sociable!! I'm from the UK and took my first Amtrak trip last year, every single evening I found someone to hang out with in the observation car and every meal time bar one I sat with an interesting bunch of people.


Indeed; I met the most interesting people traveling in the States! People from all sorts of parts of the country and of all ages. As well as passengers I got talking to, I got into conversation with two assistant conductors with extremely interesting stories to tell; one of them that had done all sorts before entering the industry, and another that had been in the railway all his life and had seen the industry change in a huge way.

The breadth of human experience you come into contact with while traveling is wonderful.



julieandrews said:


> I even found some romance on the train! You can't ask for better than that


I think this sounds like the beginning of an interesting story. Do tell more!

I always had the dream of finding love while crossing the North American continent. Looks like that's no longer necessary, having found a lovely Bostonian who loves trains here in England


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 4, 2009)

zoltan said:


> julieandrews said:
> 
> 
> > I even found some romance on the train! You can't ask for better than that
> ...


During my last cross country trip there was this cute little bovine standing near the tracks that gave me a bit of a sultry look. :unsure: Thankfully the train was moving at the time! :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 4, 2009)

zoltan said:


> I always had the dream of finding love while crossing the North American continent. Looks like that's no longer necessary, having found a lovely Bostonian who loves trains here in England


Wait a sec! You're a Brit?

I had always assumed that you were a local with that kickarse MARC photo that I keep telling myself I need to copy.

Edit: Just saw your response to me in the tidewater thread, so I guess that explains it!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 4, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> zoltan said:
> 
> 
> > julieandrews said:
> ...


She's spoken for!  (Our train was stopped for a *LLLOOONNNGGG* UP freight!  )


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 4, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > zoltan said:
> ...


Uut-ooh! I ain't touch'n this one with a 10 foot cow-prod! :blink:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> zoltan said:
> 
> 
> > julieandrews said:
> ...


I almost brook my neck falling on the floor :lol:

Aloha


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2009)

ScottC4746 said:


> Amtrak newbie said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I ask about Alberquerque is because of the Simpsons episode where the Springfield Isotopes were going to be moved to Alberq. and at the end it shows the Mayor at his window saying "For I am the mayor of alberquerque'
> ...


Ah ... whats so special about meeting a Mayor? Remember the Mayor is employed by the people. I thought in more fun to meet Dolly Parton.

Aloha


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 6, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> ScottC4746 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak newbie said:
> ...


Eric, did you hear that Dolly is going to be in the next production of Star Wars? She's playing the part of C-3PO's step-sister, 4-T2D! (Hope you hung onto your chair this time!)


----------



## wayman (Feb 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > ScottC4746 said:
> ...


My high school math teacher always said that if he were ever arrested for anything and read his rights--"Anything you say can and will be held against you..."--he would immediately shout out "Dolly Parton!"  This was probably only a few years before you couldn't say such things in a public high school without losing your job, come to think of it.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2009)

wayman said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


Aloha

You guys are "BAD"  But having spent a week on the Dolly Parton Show filmed at her now closed restaurant here in Hawaii She would be laughing with us on this. BTW: My shock in meeting her is how short she is.


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 6, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Short? I guess that rules out your having the pleasure of running into her in a completely dark room! p.s. Yes, we are bad! Still on your chair? :huh:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > wayman said:
> ...


:lol:   Well now I am day dreaming of the Dark Room and Dolly.

Aloha


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 7, 2009)

what do you get when dolly does the back stroke islands in the stream


----------



## sky12065 (Feb 7, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> what do you get when dolly does the back stroke islands in the stream


A request to open a draw bridge?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > what do you get when dolly does the back stroke islands in the stream
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's so bad Joe. :lol: :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 7, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> what do you get when dolly does the back stroke islands in the stream


Aloha

I heard this one before, From Dolly in her restaurant while she was waiting for the lighting to finish setup so the next number could be filmed/taped.


----------

